
Using the Golden Research Engine to Query the Y Combinator S19 Batch - judegomila
https://golden.com/blog/using-the-golden-research-engine-to-query-the-y-combinator-s19-batch/
======
TekMol
The batch looks like it's full of established companies with polished products
and big clients.

Wasn't YC about funding people before they even have a product?

~~~
pgt
Now that YC has deal flow from more established companies, it no longer needs
to take the same kind of risk.

~~~
w1ntermute
Also, it’s gotten substantially easier for a team of 1-2 to build a polished
product on a shoestring budget than it was when YC originally started.

The claims of big customers are likely mostly exaggerated—product-market fit
is as difficult to achieve as ever.

------
nraford
How is this different from AirTable or any other of the dozen of online
spreadsheet tools? Just looks like an auto-aggregated table.

Serious question: Where's the "research" here? Sorry, not trying to be
antagonistic, just not seeing what's new here.

------
andrewstuart
YC is really operating at scale now!!

------
glennon
Thanks, Jude! From a quick scan, it seems there are quite a few companies in
direct competition--particularly in: 1) incoming sharing education, 2) bespoke
computer processors, 3) medical billing, and 4) recruiting software.

~~~
lend000
Where are you seeing the YC companies building computer processors?

~~~
glennon
Tensil.ai and Vorticity.xyz. If they are not both on Golden's list (I'm on
mobile right now so cannot easily check), they can be found on YC's companies
page. Ycombinator.com/companies

